# British Military Vehicle Rollover in Alberta - 14 Sept 06 - 1 killed, 20 injured.



## old medic (15 Sep 2006)

http://www.ctv.ca/servlet/ArticleNews/story/CTVNews/20060915/alberta_rollover_060915/20060915?hub=TopStories

1 dead, 20 hurt in Alta. military bus rollover

Updated Fri. Sep. 15 2006 1:03 PM ET
Canadian Press

BASSANO, Alta. -- One person is dead and up to 20 more injured after a military vehicle rolled on the Trans-Canada Highway.
RCMP say the vehicle is either a van or small bus.
It's not known where the vehicle was from or where it was going.
Police say the accident involved just the one vehicle, and it happened near the town of Bassano.
Both eastbound and westbound traffic is being rerouted.

Bassano is about 150 kilometres southeast of Calgary.


----------



## LeonTheNeon (15 Sep 2006)

http://www.ctv.ca/servlet/ArticleNews/story/CTVNews/20060915/alberta_rollover_060915/20060915?hub=TopStories

Very little information at this point.

(EDIT: I posted this virtually at the same time as old medic.  It was not my intent to duplicate another post.)

(EDIT to the EDIT: I see they are now merged.)


----------



## chicka36 (15 Sep 2006)

Well that's not good.    
I guess it could of been worst...


----------



## p_imbeault (15 Sep 2006)

Hope the other injuries are not serious.


----------



## 211RadOp (15 Sep 2006)

Not much more at CBC.

http://www.cbc.ca/canada/calgary/story/2006/09/15/calgary-crash.html


----------



## old medic (15 Sep 2006)

CBC does say it was a bus.  

Could be something out of Suffield.


----------



## career_radio-checker (15 Sep 2006)

IBBS probably


----------



## old medic (15 Sep 2006)

http://www.am770chqr.com/news

Fatal Military Bus Crash Near Bassano
Sep, 15 2006 - 11:10 AM

CALGARY/AM770CHQR - One person is dead and several are hurt after a school bus being used to transport military personnel rolled Friday morning on the TransCanada Highway east of Calgary.
The Mounties say the mishap occured at Bassano around 8:45 a.m.
The #1 Highway was blocked to traffic for hours, and motorists had to be re-routed.


----------



## wotan (15 Sep 2006)

Possibly BATUS troops from Suffield?  Whether Canadian, British or other, the death and injuries are all tragic.


----------



## LeonTheNeon (15 Sep 2006)

Looks like they were British.  My condolences to our faithful allies on the dead, and I hope the wounded are OK and better very soon.

http://www.ctv.ca/servlet/ArticleNews/story/CTVNews/20060915/alberta_rollover_060915/20060915?hub=TopStories


----------



## old medic (15 Sep 2006)

BFBS, The British Forces Radio Station in Alberta is reporting it as well on their newscasts,
but with no additional details.
http://www.ssvc.com/bfbs/radio/canada/index.htm


----------



## JSR OP (15 Sep 2006)

Here's a little more from the BBC

http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/americas/5350892.stm


----------



## vonGarvin (15 Sep 2006)

RIP 
Here's hoping that the injured heal quickly.


----------



## Dragoon19 (15 Sep 2006)

Heading for some adventure trg-sports para crse according to local radio (med hat)

RIP fella


----------



## The Bread Guy (15 Sep 2006)

Heal quickly those who can....


----------



## Kirkhill (15 Sep 2006)

RIP and heal quickly - but what a silly bugger way to go.  Rolling a school bus on a stretch of road where the greatest risk is boredom.

My condolences to the family.


----------



## ark (17 Sep 2006)

RIP Soldier and a speedy recovery to the injured.


----------



## old medic (17 Sep 2006)

http://calsun.canoe.ca/News/Alberta/2006/09/16/1849003.html

Dead soldier had one week left in Canada

British soldier died when bus flipped

By NADIA MOHARIB, CALGARY SUN



> British soldiers training at CFB Suffield are prepared to deal with tragedy, but coping with the loss of one of their own in a minibus crash is tough, says an army official.
> 
> Major Spence Le Grande of the British Army Training Unit Suffield said officials are still notifying relatives of the young solider killed Friday, when a minbus flipped into the ditch off the Trans-Canada Hwy near Bassano.
> 
> ...


----------



## Klc (17 Sep 2006)

What kind of credible journalist quotes police officers with "cops said"....?  :

My regards to the fallen, and a speedy recovery to the injured.


----------

